# Has anyone heard of this UK School if so opinions please



## bubbas454 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all

I am doing a BTEC in Make-up Artistry but as I have to work I am doing it from home and then plan to go onto a private school after to make sure i am completly up to scratch with my training.

I have found a London based school called Academy of Freelance Makeup or AOFM for peeps in the know lol and was wondering if anyone has attended or heard anything about the school.

Your comments will be really appreciated.

Thanks

Emma


----------



## ellabella220208 (Jul 20, 2008)

what is this BTEC course like??


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry not heard of it myself. Have you googled it? You might find user reviews if you do that.

And yes, more on this BTEC please. Distance learning is something I might be able to fit into my life!


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm another one who would love to hear more about this BTEC!


----------



## bubbas454 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry I havent been on for a while.

The course is good you learn about the industry, legal side etc It does give you a comprehensive teaching however as you are effectively training yourself you will need further training after because you need to learn technique.

I have just submitted my 3rd exam and starting my 4th and final exam and then I plan to do some further courses weather it be 1 day courses or a full intensive 12 day course.

If you want to know anything ask and I will answer it if I can.


----------

